# I've decided and moving on



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

Greetings all,
After a year and a half of research, I have decided to attend the culinary program at San Francisco City College. I just can't afford to pay the $40,000+ to go to CCA. Especially hearing how they laid off 23 teaching assistants. I have turned in my notice at work and will be making the leap into the unknown and I am nervous but excited. The program starts in August.

I will be in SF for an orientation on June 14th. Does anyone on this board need a dishwasher, food prep, anything. I will apprentice, work for free, catering, or anything like that. I want to be a sponge and learn anything I can and just do about anything if anyone is willing to give me a shot. If so, you can shoot me an e-mail. I would also like to thank everyone on this message board for their help and advice. It's so helpful to have resources such as yourselves. Thanks. I will keep you posted if you wish.

Corey


----------



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

I'm currently a cook at The Cheesecake Factory and I really enjoy it. I know there are quite a few out in California so maybe you could check them out. I'm not exactly sure how Cheesecake Factory is viewed in the Culinary world but imo it's a great restaurant to work and and there is a lot of opportunity for growth.


----------



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Siserella. I may look into that when I am there.


----------

